# Ovum aspiration guidance 76942/76948..?



## ashwathi (Apr 23, 2014)

HI,

    Can anybody suggest me whether i can use both the CPT 76942 & 76948 in a same claim for the ovum aspiration guidance ?? becoz the price for 76942 is having a 5-6 times of higher value than 76948..!
.!!!


----------



## pbolling (Apr 23, 2014)

*Ovum Aspiration Coding*

Based on the description of 76942 (Ultrasonic guidance for needle placement (eg, biopsy, aspiration, injection, localization device) it appears that 76948 (Echo guide ova aspiration) would be included, however according to AMA, 76942 is included in 76948 by the Coding Companion for Radiology from 2011.  I would suggest obtaining an updated copy for 2014 to help with any future billing/coding questions.  Therefore, if you want to get the most payment I would just use 76942 without billing 76948.  In addition, it has been noted by CMS that 76948 is potentially mis-valued.

Please take a look at this website through AMA by the Coding Companion for Radiology:

https://www.optumcoding.com/upload/docs/ASRA CCI Update 18.1.pdf

Please take a look at CMS website on these particular codes:

http://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Medicar...ianFeeSched/Downloads/Tables-from-2014-FR.pdf

I hope this helps!

Truly,
Patti Marie


----------



## pbolling (Apr 23, 2014)

*Ovum Aspiration - Rethinking*

It is always best to use a CPT code that is closest to the actual services given to a patient.  So, 76948 would be the correct code to use in this case, even though 76942 pays more.  

Truly,
Patti Marie


----------

